# 2009 Allez Double Weight?



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been trying to find how much the size 58 Specialized Allez Double weighs and I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone know how much it weighs stock, and what they have done to lighten it on the cheap?

Is this a good beginner bike for a 6'1" and 180lbs?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

at a guess around 9.5 kilos, maybe more, best upgrade would be a light set of wheels and good tires.


----------

